# R.L. Allan Bibles



## Josh Williamson (Sep 29, 2011)

G'day All!

I'm looking at buying a new Bible that can be used for, preaching / reading / general use. I've been told that R.L. Allan Bibles are excellent. The edition I'm looking at is their ESV Reader (Bibles Direct - Allan English Standard Version Readers Edition Black Highland Goatskin > ESVR1)

Is anyone familiar with this Bible? Would you recommend it? What are your thoughts?

Thanks in advance for all the replies (and thanks for whoever will say, "Get a KJV, not ESV"  )


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes. It is an excellent bible, and should last you a lifetime. The print is very sharp and readable. The binding is, well, Allan. Pretty much the best there is out there.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 29, 2011)

I have two Bibles in Allan bindings. They are without doubt the best bound bibles I own, and I own and have owned several 'premium bound' bibles by both large and small binderies.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 29, 2011)

My wife and I each have a R.L. Allan ESV Highland Goatskin Reader's Bible. 

As you have heard, R.L. Allan is among the best commercially available Bibles in the world. Jeanette has marked her Bible up considerably in the last few months and reports that it takes notes well, even having a bit of margin in which to write. It is luxurious, extremely well made, and a delight to use. in my opinion the print is not as dark/bold as my aging eyes would prefer. However, the leather is flexible without being limp, softens further with use, and should hold up for years. Unlike other Bible covers, R.L. Allan does not "stamp" their leathers with a "one size fits all" grain design. You get the actual grain of the animal just like the Lord created it.

For "feel," I actually prefer the extreme flexibility of my Allan KJV Longprimer in Atlantic blue and the 400th Anniversary KJV Lambskin by Local Church Bible Publishers. Considering that LCBP sells their high end Bibles for a third of an R.L. Allan, it represents a fabulous deal for someone wanting a KJV. But, for an ESV, R.L. Allan probably represents the best quality. 

Incidentally, if price is an issue, the premium Crossway ESVs are quite good. The ESV Study Bible, for instance, is among the most flexible covers I have seen and can be purchased from numerous discounters (e.g., CBD).

My comparison would be that R.L. Allan Bibles are like the luxury brand name cars (e.g., BMW, Lexus, etc.) and Crossway high end productions are like the most luxurious Hyundai. They both feel great, work well, and last forever. However, the Allan has more "snob appeal" and the Crossway can be gotten for a better price.


----------



## JM (Sep 29, 2011)

An Elder in the church I attend has one, his wife has one as well, they are beautiful Bibles.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 29, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> My wife and I each have a R.L. Allan ESV Highland Goatskin Reader's Bible.
> 
> As you have heard, R.L. Allan is among the best commercially available Bibles in the world. Jeanette has marked her Bible up considerably in the last few months and reports that it takes notes well, even having a bit of margin in which to write. It is luxurious, extremely well made, and a delight to use. in my opinion the print is not as dark/bold as my aging eyes would prefer. However, the leather is flexible without being limp, softens further with use, and should hold up for years. Unlike other Bible covers, R.L. Allan does not "stamp" their leathers with a "one size fits all" grain design. You get the actual grain of the animal just like the Lord created it.
> 
> ...



I would never drive a Hyundai. 

I have two Allen Bibles. Love them. They make me feel spiritual. <-------- JOKE! 

Seriously, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi:

Get a KJV not an ESV! 

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 29, 2011)

Nate,

You are obviously "spiritual" for using an Allan Bible. And, evidently you are wealthy as well since you refuse to drive a Hyundai. Some of us drive Hyundai's as a matter of financial exigency; others because you get a VERY good car for many thousands of $$$ less than other vehicles. If you drive a Hyundai, you can afford more Allan Bibles.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 29, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> Nate,
> 
> You are obviously "spiritual" for using an Allan Bible. And, evidently you are wealthy as well since you refuse to drive a Hyundai. Some of us drive Hyundai's as a matter of financial exigency; others because you get a VERY good car for many thousands of $$$ less than other vehicles. If you drive a Hyundai, you can afford more Allan Bibles.



The first time I saw a Hyundai I had no idea what it was, but I did not like their symbol. I imagined a bunch of guys sitting around a table saying, "What should our symbol be??" One guys pipes up and says, "Well, Honda is doing well, can't we just italicize their symbol?" 

SERIOUSLY! I have thought about this scenario EVERY TIME I have seen one for (well) over 15 years!! 

H or _H_


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 29, 2011)

Hyundai has to be the biggest turn around in automotive engineering in history. Some of y'all are not like Dennis and I and cannot remember what rolling junk heaps the first models were. I'm still amazed that they turned the thing around and became a major player. it is not often that the sort of reputation they had can be overcome.


----------



## JennyG (Sep 30, 2011)

LawrenceU said:


> Hyundai has to be the biggest turn around in automotive engineering in history. Some of y'all are not like Dennis and I and cannot remember what rolling junk heaps the first models were. I'm still amazed that they turned the thing around and became a major player. it is not often that the sort of reputation they had can be overcome.



ah, remember when R L Allan used to bind with old toadskins? and look at them now


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 30, 2011)

jennyg said:


> lawrenceu said:
> 
> 
> > hyundai has to be the biggest turn around in automotive engineering in history. Some of y'all are not like dennis and i and cannot remember what rolling junk heaps the first models were. I'm still amazed that they turned the thing around and became a major player. It is not often that the sort of reputation they had can be overcome.
> ...



rofl!!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Sep 30, 2011)

The toads are really digging the switchover to goatskin now. The goat union however, is pretty ticked!


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 30, 2011)

Buy your R.L. Allan NOW while you still can!!! I just heard the founder of PETA opining on the news that the pain of a fish was equivalent to the pain of a dog . . . or a child. In the face of the fellow who received 800 stitches (!!!) in a shark attack, she indicated that he deserved it for "hunting" sharks. She reaffirmed her life's goal of helping people see that we should be just as concerned about the pain of a fish as we are of a dog or a child. Who knows how long the secularists in GB will permit Allan to murder little cows and goats in order to cover their superstitious old books filled with encouragement to animalcide.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Oct 1, 2011)

Question, what is the bleed through like in Allan's Bible? If I used a Bible highlighter, are the pages so thin that it'd bleed through?


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 1, 2011)

That would depend on the type of highlighter. Zebra highlighters are okay. I don't use a highlighter, but I know folks who use these with their Allan bible. I believe they are the ones that Mark Bertrand, that guru of Haut-bibliaphilia, recommends as well.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Oct 1, 2011)

I currently use zebra highlighters. Probably the best bible highlighter around.


----------



## regeneratedbobby (Oct 1, 2011)

I have an Allan NASB Highland Goatskin. Beautiful and sturdy bible for sure. It also has the semi yapp which makes for a good protector of the pages. The $250 investment was well worth it!


----------

